# Phrag La Vingtaine des Mathias



## mccallen (Feb 1, 2019)

(Sunset Glow x kovachii) it seems from the size of the plant and flower that the Sunset Glow might have been a tetraploid 

At first I was disappointed with this one because the petals seemed very wavy and short but it turns out they were still growing, they stretched out nicely and the flower is quite wide, the largest flower of any of my kovachii hybrids. 

The heavy flower hangs down a little though


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2019)

Um...stake it? 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## mccallen (Feb 1, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Um...stake it?
> Yay besseae hybrids!




Haha yeah I have it staked I just took it out for the picture because I thought it looked nicer without  

It’s 16cm across now!


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2019)

Lovely, soft color. First bloom perhaps? If so, I suspect the bloom will improve
with the maturing of the plant.


----------



## mccallen (Feb 1, 2019)

abax said:


> Lovely, soft color. First bloom perhaps? If so, I suspect the bloom will improve
> with the maturing of the plant.





Yes, first bloom, it has two growths and it’s clear this will end up being a rather beefy plant!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice big flower. I have one that is very similar in appearance. It is Bel Royal x kovachii. I took a look at the background of these and discovered that Sunset Glow = Eric Young x MDC and Bel Royal = Sorcerer's Apprentice x MDC. Eric Young and Sorcerer's Apprentice are both longifolium hybrids. So, I guess it makes sense that they would be similar in appearance. Mine has that same pink color and has a spread of 17.4 cm. The really nice thing about the plant is that it forms clumps and the flower spikes started branching after a few years. I suspect this will be true for your plant too. Mike


----------



## mccallen (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes! I have a few Peruflora’s Spirit (Eric young x kovachii) as well, that also have this look about them, very lovely, all these type


----------



## blondie (Feb 3, 2019)

Very nice bloom


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2019)

Interesting, I remember this was one of the first Pk hybrids made but was impossible to find around. Where did it come from, if I may ask? EYOF I bet.


----------



## mccallen (Feb 7, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Interesting, I remember this was one of the first Pk hybrids made but was impossible to find around. Where did it come from, if I may ask? EYOF I bet.



Originally I think so - it came to me through Paph Paradise

https://paphparadise.com/


----------



## eaborne (Feb 10, 2019)

Pretty!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2019)

NIce!


----------

